# I drew a Non-Resident Utah Moose tag!



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

I drew a moose tag this year and will be hunting Unit 6011; the Wasatch Mountains, in late September or early October. I haven't nailed down exact dates just yet.

I am doing as much research and what not as possible. It's not my first big game hunt by any means but it is my first Moose hunt.

I have some questions that I'm hoping I can get some experiential advice on. Any help is appreciated:

1. What sort of weather can I expect? Wet? Snow?

2. I'm planning on taking my .300 Weatherby with 180 gr Barnes X. From what I've read, that's more than enough gun but I might perhaps benefit from using a even heavier-for-caliber bullet. Also, the shots tend to be close correct? My rifle is sighted ~1.5" high at 100 which I can't really see a reason to change for this.

3. I expect we'll be riding into the backcountry so I'm taking some horseback lessons just to get comfortable again. I haven't ridden in a couple years.

4. I need some help in understanding trophy judgement and what constitutes a trophy Shiras moose. In my mind I think of Alaskan Moose when I think "Moose" and I know I shouldn't expect that...

5. Any special equipment I should consider?

Thanks!

Marcus


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That gun will be plenty big enough. no reason to go bigger. for weather count on all kinds weather. For size you shoot what your going to be happy with. Are you being guided on this hunt and also what unite will help us out more.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. Congrats on the tag. Where ya from? Are you using a guide service or going on your own? With the weather, you are in Utah. You never know what to expect. I always play it save and go prepared for the worst. I have seen many websites on judging, but it sounds like you are doing what you should. Your homework, I have found the best advice you can get is from those from the area you are going to hunt. Good luck on filling your tag. I hope to see a picture when you do.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

Last year I was hunting for mule deer in northeastern Utah, saw tons of moose through the hunt... Weather that time of the year is hard to predict... Could be an extension of summer, or be an early onset of winter. Be ready for anything. The rifle you are planning on using is more than enough, probably more than you really need, and definatley don't need the long range shooting ability you want for deer/ elk. From what I have seen horses probably are not a necessity. I saw every day of the deer hunt at least 3-4 bulls i would have been proud to take home within 2 miles of where I would park my jeep. Just be prepared for the work required to get that moose out.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I camp and hunt North Slope of the Unitas every year and I'm beginning to get a little disappointed in the moose population. Seen a few young bulls so far this year and a couple cows. Adult moose have been hit hard by a brain disease, and finding the bigger ones is going to take some hard work and inside information. 35 to 40 inch spread may be what you will hope for, I hope you find a bigger one. Good luck and I'll keep an eye out for you if you are hunting where I go.


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the replies. I'm from Dallas, TX. 

I will be guided; I'll be using an outfitter my family has hunted with many times over the years. 

The tag is for the Wasatch Mountains, unit 6011. I just looked this up (I had made an assumption) and it's not NE Utah at all; it's like smack dab in the middle. Any tips there?

I'm planning for a 7 day hunt so I hope to get a good trophy AS WELL as meat in the freezer.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the tag. Big area so good idea to have an outfitter to scout ahead of time. The two area of that unit I would suggest are the canyons east of Salt Lake including Big Cottonwood and American Fork. The second area is east of Strawberry. 

Good luck


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Big unite you have. If you are using a guide service then they should have a couple bulls picked out for you to pick from. good luck and post pic after you kill your bull. dont be looking for a 50+ inch bull. they are around but farr in between. I have not seen to many big bulls the last couple years. good luck.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

As far as weather you can expect, you might check out some of the historical data available online for the area where your guide will be taking you. Here is weather data for the past four years at 7,400 ft elevation, just east of Strawberry Reservoir, to give you an idea of what to expect, and what is freely available online. I snagged this from weatherunderground, but you can access the RAWS data directly as well.

Note in 2011 and 2009, the large dip in temps in early Oct. Weather is usually cool/cold but pleasant, but you should be prepared for a cold snap, and possibly a little snow.

*2012, Sep 10 to Oct 31:*









*2011, Sep 10 to Oct 31:*









*2010, Sep 10 to Oct 31:*
*







*

*2009, Sep 10 to Oct 31:*


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

in 2011 we hunted/ camped up high (10,000 ft) and we had about 16" of snow on the elk opener. 2012, we camped in the exact same spot and it was bone dry and about 60* during the day. You just never know what to expect!!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Snow = Good to an extent.
Warm = Pleasant but not the best for hunting.
Rain = Terrible.

This is Utah so plan on all of the above during your trip. There are still a few very nice bulls around and with the help of a good outfitter you will have a great and hopefully successful hunt. Good luck and congrats! Share the pics when you are done.


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm having a really difficult time getting in touch with our usual outfitter. 

Do any of you have any good experience with an outfitter who knows the area I'll be hunting?

Thanks!

Marcus


----------



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

This guy was running around in your unit as of yesterday afternoon...

Goodluck!


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Population Control said:


> View attachment 16457
> View attachment 16465
> 
> 
> ...


:shock:

*OOO*

haha that's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Well... 2 weeks out... How's the weather boys?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

THellURider said:


> Well... 2 weeks out... How's the weather boys?


Hot, wet, and dry all in one day.


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Were you able to contact your outfitter? Or find another? I could point you in a few reliable directions.


----------



## Kat3eWhit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm planning for a 7 day hunt so I hope to get a good trophy AS WELL as meat in the freezer.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't give info to guided hunters-- no reason to make it easier for the guide to get paid to do his job and have places to hunt in the future. If you come out unguided feel free to PM me and I'll give you some pointers. 

I wonder if we ever will break these hot temps, but when we do I think it will be with a major cold snap. Be prepared for anything. You'll have a great time and the moose seem to be rebounding a little so there are some better bulls than in years past. Still not what it was 6 years ago.


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Copperton Guy said:


> Were you able to contact your outfitter? Or find another? I could point you in a few reliable directions.


Ya, he came out of the woodwork finally so I'm sticking with him.

Packout - I'm sorry you feel that way. I think it's unfortunate. It's not about making the guide's job easier - it's about helping the hunter's experience. I don't live in Utah and I have no way to get up there to scout. My assigned unit is HUGE and the trophy quality is down so my guide and I have our work cut out for us regardless of what we do. That said, I respect your opinion so I won't look to you for pointers. If you are ever hunting any area I know well, guided or not, feel free to IM or email me and I'll give you what I know - fellow hunter to hunter.

I sure hope the temps break too - It's 100+ here in Dallas today.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

well good job on your tag but Mr pack is saying that we here non guides would do anything for our fellow hunters we take pride in helping, paid guides start treating us hunters with our love for the hunt a little crappy , I offered help last week to help a fellow hunter last week for free and no response he probably paid and still didn't respond,last year and every year I know where five bulls one shooter but we don't know how the guides react because their suppose to know and think were crazy, so wish you all the luck . This is not meant to be negative we get frustrated a little when people say HELP but don't want it. Utah #1


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, I'd certainly appreciate any tips. 

How many Moose tags, resident and non-resident, are available every year?


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

just don't settle until your happy with your trophy if your guide needs help with animals pm some of us were just waiting for our moose to live until our tags come through or were a 100 haha . If the beast didn't die last year I will pm you won't know until October unless we go up earlier.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

THellURider said:


> How many Moose tags, resident and non-resident, are available every year?


In 2013 there were 69 Bull moose tags in total; 63 resident, 6 non-res.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

this year 25 resident 2 non resident one non resident 17 points other drew on 3 if you were the three nice


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm, I've been putting in for 8-10 years so I think I was the 17? Not sure how I check to be honest.

So it's not like people are being protective of their hidden elk honey hole, they're literally being protective of a specific animal. LOL What a world we live in!


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

he's probably right sorry just looking at state site.but he is still lucky .thanks outdoor


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Packout said:


> I don't give info to guided hunters-- no reason to make it easier for the guide to get paid to do his job and have places to hunt in the future. If you come out unguided feel free to PM me and I'll give you some pointers.
> 
> I wonder if we ever will break these hot temps, but when we do I think it will be with a major cold snap. Be prepared for anything. You'll have a great time and the moose seem to be rebounding a little so there are some better bulls than in years past. Still not what it was 6 years ago.


He asked how the weather was. Why the rant? Remember the golden rule.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

THellURider said:


> Well, I'd certainly appreciate any tips.
> 
> How many Moose tags, resident and non-resident, are available every year?


Sorry but I feel lucky for next year so anything I know will remain secret. If I find a nice bull I might even trap it in the horse trailer and bring it home for safe keeping til next year. God knows I don't want no guided Texican killing my moose.

Seriously best of luck and enjoy your hunt. I will be out poking around the next week and will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Duke and TH, I'll admit it-- I shouldn't have said anything about the guide. I was sincere in the offer to help (I just shouldn't have given the conditions) and the second paragraph was general info. It is nothing against guides nor is it for DYI and it is not to protect a specific animal. Moose live in the same area year after year, so while the animal might change, the area remains the same and the guide can hit it year after year. I only speak out of experience after helping a guided hunter. Hope that clarified it a little, there was no intent of degrading your decision to hire a guide. It shouldn't have been said.

So here are some facts about Utah moose. We saw a large decline in moose population about 5-6 years ago. That decline resulted in an extreme cut in bull permits and antlerless permits were eliminated. We are starting to see a rebound in moose numbers. But this year's permits won't see that rebound in mature bulls. There seem to be a decent number of 1 and 2 year old bulls, some 3-5 year old bulls and few 6+ year old bulls. That makes it hard to pass on the average moose 32-38" in hopes of finding something with more age on it. If your outfitter has specific bulls in mind then it will make it easier to have that goal in mind.

I had a moose permit in 2007 and have helped many guys kill bulls in the 36-50"+ range on the Wasatch over the past decade. That does not make me an expert, but I have some hard-knocks education on hunting them. I think the best time to hunt them is mid October, after the leaves fall. You can glass them more, they are slowing their "baby-sitting" of females and they are still moving a little to rut. A mature bull will travel miles in search of love and that could weigh into the decision to pass or not. 

Trophy is always in the eye of the beholder, but general rules of thumb for "score" trophy: 40"+ wide, split fronts on both side, 7 or more points per side, mass, tall and deep palms. But just like anything I have seen huge bulls less than 40" wide, single fronts, etc. A general characteristic to help evaluate the age of a bull is his color. The blacker they are, the younger. Salty, white hair, mixed with blacks and browns along their back show age. Shoot the one you like and enjoy the memory.

Seems like it is very rare to be weathered-out of areas within the Wasatch Unit before late-Oct. It can get nasty for a few days here or there, but inaccessible is rare. Make sure your guide has access to ATVs/UTVs and horses are a plus also. Bring clothes that will break chill always present in the morning and dress in layers to be comfortable in 70+ degree weather.

Finally, I like to say that Utah "moose don't get shot at, they just get shot". So they are usually not as wild as elk, nor will they move out of the country. Usually-- but the bull I shot was very wild. A friend had a bull run away starting from 400 yards and, the last we saw him, he was going over a ridge over a mile away. So be ready to make a quick decision, but if they don't seem that wild then take more time to look them over. Shots will be 50-250 yards, or farther if you can't move in closer.

Again, you are in for a great hunt. I hope you come back on with photos of a bull that makes you happy!


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just checking in again. 

Packout- Thanks for your note. I appreciate it and I understand your angle. 

I'm flying up tomorrow and will be hitting the Wasatch on Saturday morning.

Scouting reports have been favorable so we will see. 

Saw in another thread that someone took a 40" bull in the Wsatch this month so they're around!

Sighting reports are appreciated!! :mrgreen:

Thanks for all your help and I'll keep ya'll updated. 

Marcus


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

You need to check out Tabby Mountain - it is on the eastern side of your unit. I took this moose in 2008; 8x9 and 44.5 inches wide on Tabby. I past on the other moose which I estimated to be 40 inches wide. I saw the biggest moose that I had ever seen in this state about 10 years ago on Tabby. The year I hunted we saw about 12 bulls to choose from on this mountain. Hunt the East side and the South side of the mountain.

If you are coming from SLC, you ought to check out the "wildcat" unit. Located on the south side of HWY 40 between Soldier Creek Summit and the Currant Creek turn off. I have seen a lot moose in this country in years past.

Be prepared for heat, snow & rain when you come. It appears to be snowing in the mountains today (above 7000 feet).

Good luck - you have one of the best licenses in the state.

I am having a hard time getting good photos posted (either to big or too small)!


----------



## pintail18 (Jun 16, 2011)

wildcat is actually where my uncle got his moose last year. He was up there looking around for elk, and came across a bull moose standing just 300 yards off the road. made for an extremely easy haul out.....well I guess as easy of a haul out as a moose can be.


----------



## THellURider (Jul 22, 2013)

Everyone,

Thanks for your help! I spent 5 days hunting in your beautiful state and got to hike my butt off in search of the right one. For those of you that say, "just find one with horns close to the road" - I'm sorry, but that's terrible advice.

I turned down this guy just off the road the morning of day 2:



And I'm glad I did, as I got not only the chance to stalk within 10 yards of a much smaller bull and experience several incredible days up in the mountains but on day 4.... I found this guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, very nice moose!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I hope to draw mt resident utah moose tag someday before I'm old and gray.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratulations. Nice looking bull. I have talked to a lot of people that have seen big moose next to the road in the area I have been hunting, but I haven't been in the right place at the right time to see one. It may be time to do more hiking. The best bull I have seen this year was a mile or two from the road, but he wasn't all that big I didn't want to pack him that far.


----------

